# Twins!



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

Stella surprised us with twins this afternoon.  Unfortunately she chose to kid in the chicken coop under the roosts so we had to do some quick construction and move them into a cleaner and more private spot in the coop. I hope the interference won't have a negative impact on them.

Not sure if the link will work but couldn't get the picture loaded.  

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?fbid=10200367376489958&set=a.10200367375849942.2199176.1321495320&type=1&theater 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tn...67375849942.2199176.1321495320&type=1&theater


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 1, 2013)

nope,  can't veiw the link.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you have a way to lower the megapixals of your photo before trying to upload, if the photo was taken from a camera and not a cell phone the picture may be too big to upload.  I always have to lower the size of my photots.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 1, 2013)

oh, say hello, A couple more times, you need to have 10 posts to load a photo.


----------



## G6momma (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

well I'll keep posting until I have 10 then try the pics again.


----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

just a few more


----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

one more time


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!!  Can't wait for photos!!!!


----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

YourLinkGoesHehttp://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploadimg.phpre 

let me know if this works...not sure how to post pics.  Have uploaded but not sure how to get them on the post.


----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

awwwww...how sweet


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2013)

They are cute.  Stella looks like such a proud mommy.


----------



## Ms E (Jan 1, 2013)

Just hope we didn't upset her too much in the moving from under the roosting polls (YUCK) to a nice clean private warm spot.  She ate and drank - just haven't seen the babies eat yet.  They are up and moving around so I hope they are okay.  Going down to 9 degrees tonight - worrying too much.

Oh and I forgot to mention the babies are registered fainters


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

LOL Ms E....we all worry too much...I am super guilty of that all the time with my sheep...I'm sure they are all very happy to have moved to nicer accomodations 

Wow...that is cold, but if they are dry and in a shelter with lots of bedding they should be fine....as I am always reminded...they have nice fur coats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

p.s... watch for the babies to nurse...you will feel much better...even if it means you freeze your butt off


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations!   Very very cute!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 1, 2013)

Awwww!! Congrats


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 2, 2013)

They're adorable, and mama looks proud!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 2, 2013)

they are both adorable..soo is momma!

congrats!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 2, 2013)

What cuties!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 2, 2013)

Ms E said:
			
		

> Just hope we didn't upset her too much in the moving from under the roosting polls (YUCK) to a nice clean private warm spot.  She ate and drank - just haven't seen the babies eat yet.  They are up and moving around so I hope they are okay.  Going down to 9 degrees tonight - worrying too much.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention the babies are registered fainters


Where are you located?  I also raise Fainters and am always looking for folks close to me.  I am in northeast PA.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!  Do you have a FB page for your farm?


----------



## madcow (Jan 2, 2013)

Such little cutie pies!  I love babies, as long as they aren't the kind you are responsible for when they get teenagers! LOL!  Some one else's babies are much more fun!  Congratulations on your twins!


----------



## Ms E (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I am based in central Indiana - kind of far from PA.  

Kim- no facebook page for farm but I'm elissa mcdonald - feel free to friend me.  

I finally saw them nurse - kind of helped them figure it out tonight.  Surely they would have nursed sometime between yesterday afternoon and this evening - right?  The white one tried to suckly on my hand so I guided her (i think it's a her) to the nipple.  The b&w didn't suckle my hand and is a bit jumpy.  I did help him ( think it's a him)find the nipple and he nursed some. After mama ate, drank, peed and pooped she started nudging them to wake up and eat. 

Unfortunately it's so cold and I'm out there early in the am and then after work so...  does this sound okay?

Thanks..

ms e


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 2, 2013)

If the Mama nudges them to get up and nurse, I'd say she has it under control


----------

